# Kindle Fire HD - problems without Flash Player capability



## BiggJ (Jan 11, 2011)

I own the original Kindle Fire and have really enjoyed it. In November 2012, I decided to upgrade to the 7" Kindle Fire HD because the memory was pretty full on my original Fire. Since getting the Kindle Fire HD, I have felt like getting it was more a loss than a gain. Several things I routinely do on my tablet require the Flash Player, which is not supported on the Fire HD. Additionally, several of my favorite games and other apps that worked on the original Fire will not work on the Fire HD. I have notified developers and 1-2 have solved the issue, but others have not (Jesus Calling app, for example, one I paid $9.99 to download on my original Fire--it still won't work). 

I recently joined Weight Watchers online, then discovered that none of their mobile app options will work on the Kindle Fire. Their Android app is available only through the Google download store, which I don't think I can access on my Fire--if I can, someone please tell me how. Then I set up the wonderful new magazine reader app, Next Issue, on my new Windows 8 computer--it is an amazing app! Then I learned that I can't get that app through the Amazon store. 

I am a big Amazon fan--I tell friends that Amazon has the best customer service on the planet, a factor which has impacted my purchasing decisions. However, now I feel like I am in a constant problem-solving mode with my Kindle Fire HD. Instead of feeling delighted with what it will do, I am constantly learning what I cannot do on the HD tablet. 

I am considering buying the iPad mini--but it is so expensive, especially when I recently purchased the Fire HD. Neither the iPad or the Kindle Fire HD support Flash Payer, but the difference is that developers are quick to come up with apps that will work on the iPad. On the iPad, I would be able to use a WW app, an app for the Bible software I use on my computer, an app for the Sky Angel WebTV I subscribe to (which requires Flash Player)...and on and on. I used to think that developers would come up with apps that will work on the Fire HD, but I'm not seeing some of them coming. And even when they do develop an Android app, it often is not available for the Fire. 

Am I missing some information or things I should think about before making that move? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

None of the new tablets come with Flash installed, because Adobe stopped supporting Flash on mobile devices. One of these days developers will figure that out and stop using Flash. It is possible to get Flash on the Fire HD, though - the directions have been posted here before but are probably buried somewhere so here's the video I used with the directions:





They're also printed out if you click on "About" under the video. I think I accessed the video from my Fire so I could click on the links mentioned in the video and download things directly to my Fire. You can do the same type thing on the iPad, although I haven't tried it myself yet - it's so rare that I need Flash I just haven't bothered.

I will say, though, that I LOVE my iPad Mini, and use it a LOT more than my Fire HD. I tried to resist it, but in the end, it was indeed futile. My Mini has even become my eReader of choice (thanks to the Marvin reading app, which is currently only available for iPad). I can access all my Amazon music and videos on the Mini. I considered selling the Fire, but I have a lot of apps, most were free but I did pay for some interactive book apps for my grandkids. So it stays for now. I just don't use it very often - I do have some magazines on it, occasionally I pick it up to play Pyramid Solitaire, and I still get the free app of the day for it when it interests me.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry you're feeling dissatisfied with your Fire. As a workaround for the Flash issue, I installed it and use it with the Dolphin browser.

And it's true that many of the Google Play apps are aren't available for the Fire. However, many of them can be found (for free) using 1mobile (also free). I found both the Weight Watchers app and the barcode scanner. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I forgot to address the apps you're missing. I do see Next Issue on getjar.com, and I see Jesus Calling Lite on 1mobile.com (but that's not a lot of help when you had the paid version before). 

Both those are available for iPad, as you noted. SkyAngel probably needs to realize that new tablets aren't supported by Flash and make the necessary changes for its users.


----------



## BiggJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the good help! I did download the Flash Player and Dolphin browser. However, the Sky Angel website still won't work without the app. I can also get my own extensive Bible software on the iPad...so I decided to go ahead and get an iPad mini. It should be here any minute!

Thanks again for the quick and helpful responses!


----------

